# Questions about hiking into phantom ranch



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

There's a nice campground at Phantom Ranch that isn't busy that time of year. I think you need to get a reservation for that. 
Plenty of hotel options on the South Rim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

As mentioned above, you have choices. Mather Campground on the rim, reservations needed, Ten-X Campground I believe is closed. Tusayan is expensive. Maswik has better prices during the winter. The cabins and dorms at Phantom Ranch book
a year in advance, Bright Angel Campground at Phantom takes reservations. Best to
plan for snow on the rim and for the first couple of miles, take crampons, Babbitt's (Village Market Place) sells them. Monday, November 28, Xanterra.com is having a
discount on some national park lodgings. PM me if you need other info.


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

2tomcat2 pretty much covered it. Top can be icy so plan on taking in-step crampons. If you forgot them, aim for the mule shit, it provides traction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Campground @ Phantom does require reservations, but they're easy to get for that time of year -- assuming you don't wait until the night before. And even then I've never seen it full.


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

Make sure you plan your time right. Hiking in from Angels down to Phantom could take 4+ hours in January, especially if you're packing gear. It's steep at the top and steep at the bottom. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Flagstaff (Aug 6, 2013)

Stay in a hotel on the rim, or tuseyan, start hiking at daybreak. Crampons are a great idea, and likely needed. Do you have a dry suit to wear on the river??? I hope so! Minimize the gear on your back when hiking. Send your stuff ahead with your boatman, good luck. 


Flag


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I did the hike in last year in February. There was a little snow at the top but it didn't go very far down into the canyon. At a brisk pace I made it to Phantom from South Kaibab in an hour and a half. I would give myself 3 hours at a leisurely pace. I would also suggest descending N. Kaibab over Bright Angel.

After Thanksgiving lodging in Tusayan goes down significantly in cost. I stayed at the Holiday Inn for around $75.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

North Rim would still be closed in January, except by skiing or snowshoeing into the N. Kaibab trailhead....perhaps South Kaibab?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

2tomcat2 said:


> North Rim would still be closed in January, except by skiing or snowshoeing into the N. Kaibab trailhead....perhaps South Kaibab?


Correct. I wrote South Kaibab the first time and was in a hurry. My bad.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

If the party you are meeting camps at Lower Cremation (which is reserved for passenger exchanges) one can hike down the day the group is scheduled to make camp there. The eddy allows for boats to be ferried across to a trail that goes upstream from black bridge on RR. Spend the night with your group is a good option. Phantom is a fine place to kill a few hours if need be. Do take the crampons and perhaps walking sticks off the top. The first couple of miles can be icy. Do send your camp gear along with your boatman for a Lee's launch.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Yes, but technically, a hiker-in can't join the group if he puts it over the max limit. If the trip arrives at Cremation with a full 8 or 16 people, and a ranger saw the new arrival with them, making for 9 or 17 people, that's a problem. 

We've retrieved hikers a few times to join us. It is easily done.



fdon said:


> If the party you are meeting camps at Lower Cremation (which is reserved for passenger exchanges) one can hike down the day the group is scheduled to make camp there. The eddy allows for boats to be ferried across to a trail that goes upstream from black bridge on RR. Spend the night with your group is a good option. Phantom is a fine place to kill a few hours if need be. Do take the crampons and perhaps walking sticks off the top. The first couple of miles can be icy. Do send your camp gear along with your boatman for a Lee's launch.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

David L said:


> Yes, but technically, a hiker-in can't join the group if he puts it over the max limit. If the trip arrives at Cremation with a full 8 or 16 people, and a ranger saw the new arrival with them, making for 9 or 17 people, that's a problem.
> 
> We've retrieved hikers a few times to join us. It is easily done.


As I recall from my trip in August, Ranger Peggy actively encouraged us to share camps and interact with backpackers. If you even see a Ranger (we didn't... google for the reasons why), I don't think they care unless you are actively going down the river with too many people. Having more then your permit has at camp, especially one with trail access, shouldn't be a problem at all. I'd say that is especially true for the area around Phantom since they realize transfers happen. Maybe I'm naive, but I can't imagine that being a problem.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Time to dig out the regs...


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, a couple of items from the regs. stick out. All participants including those who will join the trip downstream must be listed on the permit prior to launching at Lee's. The rangers know who is on the trip. There are no "small" trips Sept.-May so the max on a Jan. trip is 16. If your numbers are 16 or under at all times you are good to go. I doubt there are that many Jan. trips that are fully subscribed anyway. If in doubt, call the river office. Regardless, it is a magical time to be there.


----------



## peterswhitney (May 1, 2005)

I met my group at Phantom Ranch about 15 years ago for our kayak trip that started in the beginning of March. I stayed at the South Rim and hiked the South Kaibab Trail to Phantom Ranch. I've hiked the BA trail and felt the SKT was the quicker and easier option of the 2 trails. As other people have mentioned consider taking strap-on spikes for the upper portion of this trail as it will be icy in January. Shouldn't have much ice, but it will be there. I didn't even think about it and just hoped that I didn't slide off the edge!! Such a great trip and have fun!


----------

